# Aerotank Mega



## Plbartie (9/8/14)

Where can I get a Aerotank mega today in Cape Town?


----------



## MarkK (9/8/14)

@Cape vaping supplies do you carry any mega's? 
@Oupa I think you also have mega's? 

I see that MOB is sold out.


----------



## capetocuba (9/8/14)

For me its more important what coils any commercial tanks use. I would highly recommend you test either the Nautilus Aspire Standard or Mini. Their new BVC coils are the best "factory" made coils I have ever tried.


----------



## Plbartie (9/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> For me its more important what coils any commercial tanks use. I would highly recommend you test either the Nautilus Aspire Standard or Mini. Their new BVC coils are the best "factory" made coils I have ever tried.



This is actually for my girlfriend to replace her nautilus. We haven't tried the new coils though but the 0.8 ohm coils in my aerotank mega and aerotank mini to me is a winner. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (11/8/14)

Yes we have some Megas in stock.


----------

